# Wide legged vs. Skinny Jeans?? Which Do you Prefer?



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 8, 2007)

Attachment 36486 Attachment 36487

When it comes to these two, I really like both, but if I'm out in the stores I would buy a pair of skinnies than a pair of wide-legs. I have like 4 pair of skinnies; I love wearing them with heels.




Which ones do you like the best?


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 8, 2007)

I love both...I couldn't decide.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 8, 2007)

Neither. I wouldn't look good in either. I guess I fall in the middle.


----------



## sushi-gal (Oct 8, 2007)

I prefer skinny-ish.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 8, 2007)

Neither...I usually wear bootcut!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 8, 2007)

The flares are really flared I like med flare skinny isnt for me


----------



## KellyB (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Neither...I usually wear bootcut! exactly what I was going to say. I wear nothing but bootcut. I'm short with wider hips and boot cut balances me out nicely.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 8, 2007)

I like both. Usually I prefer the skinny b/c it shows off my long legs.


----------



## Karren (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm not voting... I hate womens jeans... If I'm going through all the work to look nice then I'm wearing a skirt or a dress... I do have a couple pair of capris and a couple pair of gauchos... I

In guy mode its straight leg.. Usually dirty with grease stains!! Lol


----------



## fawp (Oct 8, 2007)

I prefer skinny. I have a long, thin frame so skinny jeans, heels, and a tunic top are very flattering on me. However, I still like slim bootcut jeans for when I'm wearing flip-flops and sneakers.


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 8, 2007)

i like wide legs one but i prefer boot cut


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 8, 2007)

I go for skinny jeans, I'm so skinny myself that these make me look like I have more hips lol.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 8, 2007)

skinny doesnt work for me


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 8, 2007)

i haven't tried wide leg yet, so i can't say.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Neither...I usually wear bootcut! Me too!!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Oct 8, 2007)

both or neither, i prefer boot cuts as well


----------



## Nox (Oct 8, 2007)

I look better in skinny jeans, but I kinda got into them about a year ago. They are more of an extreme look on me, and I'm not always in the mood for it.


----------



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

don't care for the wide legs at all, and i'm pretty sure i won't be rocking that trend. i prefer boot cut jeans, so i voted for skinny.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 8, 2007)

I said both (and I have and wear both).


----------



## Claire_CD (Oct 8, 2007)

I think women look so much better in skinny jeans, especially with heels.


----------



## han (Oct 8, 2007)

skinny and bootcut, im not really into widelegs


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 8, 2007)

im still wearing my wide legged.

theyre comfy as hell.


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 9, 2007)

i absolutely hate skinny jeans... they look horrible.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 9, 2007)

neither work for me personally. I like the look of skinny jeans but they just make my butt look big!


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

I love the way skinny's look on a girl with nice legs.

The wide legs dont flatter my legs at all I'll tell you that much


----------



## Anthea (Oct 15, 2007)

I voted both skinny and wide leg but the style I do prefer is boot cut jeans


----------



## mayyami (Oct 15, 2007)

When the skinny legs first came out, i thought they were awful! but, now, they're what i like to wear, plus my straight legs.


----------



## niftas (Oct 15, 2007)

Skinny! Defo!


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 15, 2007)

I love both! I didn't think I could pull off skinny jeans because I'm like a size 8/10 in misses and a little larger of course in juniors, but I think because my leg shape is still pretty nice, as long as I get them in my own size and with a bit of stretch, I always get so many compliments on how slim I look when I wear them! My husband really likes them on my too because they do my legs look like they go on forever lol



Really makes a girl feel good after her dress size has doubled in two years after being married (I used to be a size 4! wah! :*( )Anyways, So I do love wearing my skinnies with heels but I do make sure I have a top that goes all the way down to just the top of my butt because otherwise, yeah, my butt does look weird, and otherwise, my butt doesn't ever look like it does in those jeans...And if I wore skinnies in lower rise than I already did... hahahaha... I might as well nit be wearing anything at all and get arrested lol.

As for my wide legs, I absolutely adore the way they work when I walk and cross my legs and such, they are so Katherine Hepburn (I got them from Anne Taylor Loft). They are comfortable and cut at the same time and nothing is better than feeling good and looking good simultaneously. These don't make me look short either, they also elongate, but maybe it is also because I wear heels with them alot too :/ Oh well, I could never decide between both, I'd keep buying skinnies and wideleg as long as they'd keep making them (but at least with most wide-leg jeans, there is a better waist-line, and you can sport a shorter top)!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 15, 2007)

I love them both. Skiny jeans tend to accentuate my ass, while widelegged pants tend to make me look like a badass (Which I am....yup..pretty badass here..)


----------



## bremner53 (Oct 15, 2007)

I love the looks of the skinny jean, but does NOT look good on me at all!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd have to go with both!


----------



## ivette (Oct 16, 2007)

i like boot cut


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think skinny jeans are really ugly on most people.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm jumping on the bootcut band wagon!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi,

I am wide-leg jean girl.


----------



## ashkash (Oct 16, 2007)

I like my skinnies better than wide-legs, but neither is really my go-to style.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

I love heels and skinny jeans--not sure how I look in them however.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

I like a good ol' bootcut. Not to tight. Not to wide. Just right


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 18, 2007)

Wide leg. Skinnies just dont work with my body type.


----------



## lelas (Oct 20, 2007)

Skinny Jeans


----------



## missroadkill (Oct 23, 2007)

I love my skinnies way too much! I look ridiculously frumpy in wide legged jeans which might be because I have a tiny frame.


----------



## feistykitten (Oct 23, 2007)

i love love love my skinny jeans!


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't care for either. I prefer regular old Levi's. My husband likes the way I "fill" them out. I think he means that as a compliment.


----------



## pooks (Oct 24, 2007)

Bootcuts or straight legs for me!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 26, 2007)

i prefer skinny jeans but i wouldn't wear heals with them because i think i'm tall enough already lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 27, 2007)

boot cut, but I'm considering getting some skinny ones to see how they look.


----------



## LillyV (Oct 27, 2007)

Boot cut all the way! I don't own any skinny jeans, and I don't see myself buying them. I don't like how they look in general, plus, I don't think they'll look good on me either. I'm slim, but I have big thighs and a round pointy behind (lol), so boot cut jeans look great! But even if I had really thin legs, I think I'd stay away from skinny jeans as well!


----------



## cherry_starr (Oct 28, 2007)

Def skinny for me, wide legs make me look like im drowning in my pants! haha


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't really tried the skinny jeans. I am so thin now and I want to look like I have some meat on my legs. I figured the skinny jeans would look bad on me. Now I don't know.


----------



## sara cassandra (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't have wide leg so I guess I'm okay with skinny jeans hehehe...


----------



## marelna (Nov 3, 2007)

Skinny, if only I had the figure for them!!


----------



## chloe_18 (Nov 3, 2007)

Skinny jeans only flatter the slim, whereas wide leg as long as they are the right size look good on any body shape


----------



## maia nicole (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd take skinny over wide-legged. I'm short and full-figured, so wide-leg jeans would make me look shorter and thicker. I don't think skinny jeans would flatter my lower half 'cause I have a huge butt and thick thighs. I usually stick with boot cut, but I've been trying out straight legs.


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 6, 2007)

Skinny or Boot


----------



## Piksy (Nov 6, 2007)

i love both a little bit more skinny because they feel comfortable!!


----------



## angellove (Nov 6, 2007)

skinny with sky-high heels!!!!


----------



## chocolatesweeti (Nov 6, 2007)

I like the whole skinny look, but it is so hard to get used to once you actually get them on. At least for me. They're cute if worn right though.


----------



## Miss Grey (Nov 28, 2007)

I like both very much, but I usually end up wearing a skirt instead.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 28, 2007)

wide leg or boot cut for meee!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 28, 2007)

I like skinny jeans cause they just flatter me more, I'd get lost in wide legged jeans cause I'm so short, but I would love to wear them!






And it's easier to wear boots with skinny jeans, less of a hassle than tucking the crap out of boot cut jeans.


----------



## juizihunni (Nov 28, 2007)

I would wear wide leg... seems more comfortable &amp; chic.


----------



## nicdalish (Nov 29, 2007)

Wide legged all the way! I think skinny are awful. I can't stand them. I haven't even tried them on, but I know if I do, I wouldn't like them. I think you have to have really skinny legs for them.


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 2, 2007)

I would definitely say skinny jeans. Not everyone can pull them off (esp if you have big thighs) but even fewer can pull off wide leg. And i'm really short, so skinny jeans somehow make me look taller i think!


----------



## starlite714 (Dec 2, 2007)

Personally, i think wide legged makes people look fat, even the celebrities, and skinny only looks good skinny girls with high heels unless youre very tall.

lol, thats just my opinion


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

I love skinny jeans, wide legged pants aren't very flattering on me. Perhaps because I'm 5'2".


----------



## Farfett (Dec 29, 2007)

I choose the skinny type of jeans but in reality I prefer the straight leg. I really like to wear them with boots.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Dec 31, 2007)

Skinny jeans. I can wear them all day and to sleep. haha


----------



## omfgsh (Jan 1, 2008)

I love both, but I've been buying a lot more skinny jeans lately.


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

i like both. it really depends on where i'm going and what top i chose to wear.


----------



## AttentionWhore (Jan 3, 2008)

_i first wore skinny jeans when i was 12 and never looked back lol. just skinny and straight legged jeans work for me now._


----------



## kyootiexjanie (Jan 4, 2008)

at the moment, i really like skinny jeans..

but i read a tip somewhere that if you wear wide-legged pants w/ heels, it elongates your legs..


----------



## xiongmaomao (Jan 10, 2008)

neither, i like skinny bootcut the best!


----------



## Merecat (Jan 10, 2008)

The problem is that if you have hips or a butt, you can't WEAR the skinny jeans. Everyone can wear the wide legs..they're FAR more universal.


----------

